# Toys....at it again



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I got tired of the last minute rush in Dec. to get toys finished in time for Christmas. These go to inner city kids & again have started out with the 32 Buick sedan which you have all seen before & won't post a picture of this time.
Again, I have made a 30 Ford Model A roadster & this time incorporated a rumble seat. I certainly understand those who like old cars, rebuild them & park them in their driveways. I'm too old to do that....might never get the rebuild finished LOL. Anyhow, thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really Lee those are to nice to be toys. I hope the kids like them as much as I do.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

She's a beaut, Lee. Great job. I hope the child that gets it realizes just how lucky he/she really is.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

You do NICE work bud 


=========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking toy Lee. I like it. Keep em coming!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lee, you're skill and patience make me envious. Those "toys" should be for big boys to display with pride.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

nice job.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay....did another 32 Buick sedan. I think it has turned out a little better than the first one I tried. This one & the roadster are parked in a niche in the front room heading to the kitchen. Gotta admit that I kinda enjoy seeing them each time I walk by LOL.

Lee


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

So wood I Lee. I'll send you my address so you can send them to me and I can enjoy them too.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Nice job. What kind of wood do you use?


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Croft:

I use cutoffs & scrap from other projects hence there is quite a mix of species in my toys. There is red oak, bur oak, aspen, birch, cherry, and anything else that comes in handy for the size of piece I happen to need. I do keep to one species for the wheels.

Lee


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice job, Lee


----------

